# Was ist der alpha und beta status?



## QSR123 (29. Dezember 2012)

Hi leute!
Was ist der alpha bzw. Beta status bei spielen?
Ich weiss dass es entwicklungsstadien sind a er was ist der unterschied zwischen den beiden Stadien bzw. dem endprodukt?


----------



## unre4l (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde es mal grob so definieren:

Alpha - Extrem frühe Version, kaum Features, häufig mit sehr vielen Bugs übersäht.
Beta - Vorangeschrittenes Entwicklungsstadium, weniger Bugs, mehr Features, vorraussicht auf Endprodukt (zumindest Halbwegs).
Vollversion - Das Endprodukt mit allen Features, alle größeren Bugs sollten bis dato ausgemistet worden sein.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Dezember 2012)

•Entwicklungsstadium (Software)


----------



## Z3Rlot (29. Dezember 2012)

verklickt


----------

